# Cooks Glossary for Computer Lover's



## TexasTamale (Jul 7, 2005)

1. ACCELERATOR: Microwave 
2. ACCESS DENIED: Diet Time 
3. ALT: As in "alt and pepper to taste" 
4. ASCII: Callii Tech Support 
5. AUTOEXEC.BAT: Cookies in your boss' car 
6. BACKSLASH: Do to piecrust before cooking 
7. BACKUP: Leftovers 
8. BASIC: PBJ Sandwich 
9. BATCH: Mess o' 
10. BINARY: Buy nary, eat nary 
11. BLOCK: Cake baked with no eggs 
12. BOOT: Heat your oven 
13. CACHE: Do when egg is rolling off counter 
14. CAD: Someone who promises to cook, then doesn't 
15. CD: When you don't core apples before baking 
16. CLUSTER: Kitchen advisors 
17. COMMAND: Tell someone else to cook 
18. COMPRESS: Knead 
19. CONFIG.SYS: Have your sister figure it out 
20. COPY: Double recipe 
21. CRASH: Drop main course at big dinner party 
22. CTRL: What you lose after crashing 
23. CURSOR: Who you are after crashing 
24. CUSTOMIZE: Add sprinkles 
25. DATA: Sort-a like-a fig-a 
26. DEBUG: Check the flour before using 
27. DIP-SWITCH: What you do when you're out of salsa 
28. DIRECTORY: De place where de priest lives 
29. DOCUMENT: Small, after-dinner candy 
30. DOS: Dine Or Starve 
31. DOT MATRIX: Dorothy's mother 
32. DOWNLOAD: Pour batter into pan 
33. DOWNTIME: Time while brownies are baking 
34. DRAG: Time while brownies are baking 
35. ENTER: Put in oven 
36. ESCAPE: Order out 
37. EXPANSION: Too much yeast 
38. EXPORT: Take leftovers to the neighbors 
39. EXTRACT: Usually vanilla 
40. F.A.T.: See "Access denied" 
41. FASTOPEN: Do to oven when you overbake 
42. FLOPPY: Bake longer next time 
43. FOLDER: Blender 
44. FRAGMENT: What's left of brownies 
45. FREEZE: Do when you accidently quadruple the recipe 
46. GIGA-BYTE: Enough for an army 
47. GOTO: As in "Goto restaurant when recipe bombs" 
48. HELP: Julia Child 
49. HIGH DENSITY: Forgot to fold in the eggs 
50. HIGHLIGHT: Top with white icing 
51. ICON: I con cook anything better than you con 
52. IMPORT: Borrow a cup of sugar 
53. INTERFACE: Where a lady puts her dinner 
54. LAPTOP: Eat only the icing 
55. LOADHIGH: Put in freezer 
56. LOG ON: Cook in fireplace 
57. LOGIC: Why somebody else should cook 
58. LOOP: Why somebody else thinks you should cook 
59. LPT1: Put on front burner 
60. MAINFRAME: Oven 
61. MEG: Mc chickens lay 'em 
62. MEGA-BYTE: Slow down! 
63. MEGA-HERTZ: When you forget to use a potholder 
64. MEMORY: Forget it - use a timer 
65. MENU: Surely you're kidding 
66. MERGE: Nickname for margarine 
67. MICROCHIPS: Serve with micro salsa 
68. MODEM: Top with ice cream 
69. MONITOR: Oven window 
70. MONO: One-burner stove 
71. MOTHERBOARD: Mom's tired of cooking 
72. NANOSECOND: Time it takes to eat DOS-Serts 
73. NERD: Someone who understands this whole glossary 
74. NETWORK: I slice, you dice 
75. NORTON: Maybe he'll fix these recipes for you 
76. PARAMETERS: Kitchen doors 
77. PARSE: Nickname for parsley 
78. PASSWORD: "Dinnertime" 
79. PATH: Worn-out place leading to refrigerator 
80. POSTCRIPT: Dessert 
81. RAM: Overeat 
82. ROM: Overeat in England 
83. SCANNER: Guest deciding whether to eat 
84. SCROLL: Recite list of ingredients 
85. SELECT: Choose edible portion 
86. SERIAL: What you eat when you burn dinner 
87. SHAREWARE: Mom's crock pot 
88. SHIFT: "Cap" cake with icing 
89. SORT: Pick the burnt ones out 
90. SPREADSHEET: Use under really messy cooks 
91. TAB: Drink after "Pie A La Modem" 
92. TECH SUPPORT: Hello, Mom? 
93. TOGGLE: Switch recipes 
94. TURBO: High setting on microwave 
95. VGA: Add food coloring 
96. ZOOM: I can see it on the table now


----------

